# positive id



## robo mantis (Oct 19, 2006)

i want to be positive this is a male chinese (bad pics)


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats a female. Looks nothing like a male.


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks more like a female to me, Robomantis. Nice find.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 20, 2006)

Why is it so hard to take pictures of these guys? I wish I knew someone with a macro camera. Btw... I like that housing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

Half decent cam and taking them out helps with the pics.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

oh the thing that got me was when i fed it crickets its stomach buldged but not like a female but it has female segaments. and its stomach is narrow? wow i got a weird mantis lol i guess now i have to take pics of my other 'male' and see because it failed to mate 2 times i almost thing the other is European i'll post a few pics


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

lolololololololololol :lol: i just checked on the one in the pics and there was an egg in there lolol i was prooven wrong


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

> oh the thing that got me was when i fed it crickets its stomach buldged but not like a female but it has female segaments. and its stomach is narrow? wow i got a weird mantis lol i guess now i have to take pics of my other 'male' and see because it failed to mate 2 times i almost thing the other is European i'll post a few pics


There is nothing weird about that one. Looks like any other brown chinese female. You had to see an ooth from it to prove it wasn't male? I told you it wasn't.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

ok now i'm getting scared about my other "male" it is fat and looks like it is about to lay an egg but i'll post these pics shouldn't be as bad


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm now almost sure it is a female is it chinese or European?

It ate last night.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

Female chinese. You know telling sex on adults is very easy. Pics would be better if you take them out of the cage.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

i know but some i'm not sure because size


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2006)

> i know but some i'm not sure because size


Males are just more petite and have a long thin abdomens. They can be the same length though.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

oh ok


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2006)

It is difficult to tell from the pics, but European mantids have distinct "targets" or "eyespots" on the coxa of the prothoracic legs, Chinese will have markings but they will not look like a target


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 23, 2006)

oh ok thanks jesse


----------

